# Hold downs



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find a 1" diameter hold down for a bench? The old fashioned kind you just tap down.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> Anyone know where I can find a 1" diameter hold down for a bench? The old fashioned kind you just tap down.


Hmmm... Biggest I've seen commercially is 3/4".

Know any smiths?


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a pair from Grammercy but they are just under 3/4 and fit in a 3/4" hole. If you've already drlled the 1" holes, you might look at the large ones that Woodworker's Supply (woodworker.com) They are 7/8", don't know what size hole is best for them but probably just a shade under 1".


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Hmmm... Biggest I've seen commercially is 3/4".
> 
> Know any smiths?


That's what I'm probably going to have to do. Everything is made for 3/4 or 7/8 inch holes. My bench has 1" holes.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

If you're going custom then there is, or was, a guy up in Alaska - Phil Koontz. He was on old-tools list (might still be) and his holdfasts were featured in a few magazines. I'm sure googling his name and Alaska will get you close enough to get an email address or a website.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info on Phil. Contacted him and he was kind enough to give me two other leads. Now I just have to decide how bad I want these as they're not gonna be cheap.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

If money is an issue - as it often is for me - you might consider filling in your holes with 1" wooden dowels, and when the glue dries you can drill new smaller holes to fit a thinner hold-down of your choosing.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

My hold fasts are 11/16" and work perfectly well in a 3/4 hole. They cant a bit which causes them to bind and lock. I should think that a hold fast of 3/4 or 7/8 would do the same in a 1 inch hole.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could just insert metal sleeves in the holes with a wall thickness to match a 3/4" hold down. Just thinkin' out loud (so to speak), but the metal sleeve will last longer than a wood hole.










 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Just build a new bench, Denny. :laughing:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> You could just insert metal sleeves in the holes with a wall thickness to match a 3/4" hold down. Just thinkin' out loud (so to speak), but the metal sleeve will last longer than a wood hole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C-man,

I don't think that would work. Hold fasts lock because of friction. The forged hold fasts that I use have a rough surface to "grab" the side of the hole.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Wrangler said:


> C-man,
> 
> I don't think that would work. Hold fasts lock because of friction. The forged hold fasts that I use have a rough surface to "grab" the side of the hole.


Mine work because of the angle created as they get inserted.










 







.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Mine work because of the angle created as they get inserted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly; but are you using metal to metal? I think that 3/4 hold fasts in a 1" hole allows more cant than a 3/4 hold fast in a 3/4 hole; therefore would work better.

Because my bench is thick, I had to ream the dog holes slightly to allow more tilt.


----------

